# OpenJDK: mit Eclipse auf Windows für Linux



## sasono (1. Mai 2012)

Für einen Computer, auf dem eine Linux-Distribution läuft, möchte ich ein Java-Programm laufen lassen, muss/will also mit OpenJDK arbeiten. Entwickeln will ich das ganze aber gern auf einem Windows-Rechner in Eclipse. Ist das irgenwie möglich? Beispielsweise wenn ich den Quelltext später auf dem Linux-Rechner kompiliere? Oder gibt es Probleme, wenn ich den Code mit der OracleJDK schreibe und später das mit OpenJDK kompilieren will?


----------



## nillehammer (1. Mai 2012)

Java ist plattformunabhänig. Wenn Du auf dem Zielsystem die selbe Java-Version installierst, wie Du auf dem Quellsystem zum entwickeln benutzt hast, ist es egal, wo Du kompilierst. (Es muss meist nichmal die selbe Version sein, da Java abwärtskompatibel ist, aber wozu ein Risiko eingehen?)
Du kannst also komplett auf einem Windows-Rechner entwickeln und kompilieren. Danach kannst Du den Bytecode nach Linux kopieren und dort dann in der JVM laufen lassen.

P.S. Es gibt einige wenige Sachen, die nicht plattformunabhängig sind. Aber das braucht Dich erstmal nicht zu kümmern.


----------



## xehpuk (1. Mai 2012)

sasono hat gesagt.:


> Für einen Computer, auf dem eine Linux-Distribution läuft, möchte ich ein Java-Programm laufen lassen, muss/will also mit OpenJDK arbeiten.


Hö?

JRE-Downloads (auch für Linux): JRE 7u4 Downloads
JDK-Downloads (auch für Linux): Java SE 7u4 Downloads


----------



## sasono (1. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich dachte, dass unter Linux nur die openJDK läuft, aber trotzdem möchte ich mit openJDK arbeiten. 

Gerade weil Java ja eigentlich plattformunabhängig ist, hat es mich gewundert, dass es die openJDK nicht für Windows gibt. 

Also wenn ich jetzt mein Progamm (unter Windows) kompiliere und unter Linux laufen lasse, wo kommt dann openJDK zum Einsatz?


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Mai 2012)

sasono hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ich jetzt mein Progamm (unter Windows) kompiliere und unter Linux laufen lasse, wo kommt dann openJDK zum Einsatz?



Gar nicht, um ein Java Programm auszuführen brauchst man nur eine JRE.


----------



## xehpuk (1. Mai 2012)

sasono hat gesagt.:


> Gerade weil Java ja eigentlich plattformunabhängig ist, hat es mich gewundert, dass es die openJDK nicht für Windows gibt.


Java-Programme sind plattformunabhängig. Die JVMs aber nicht.


Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Gar nicht, um ein Java Programm auszuführen brauchst man nur eine JRE.


Ja, etwa die vom OpenJDK. Es gibt ein JRE- und ein JDK-Package: OpenJDK: Download and install


----------



## sasono (2. Mai 2012)

Das heißt, ich kann ganz normal mit Oracle-Java programmieren und dann das Programm einfach nur unter openJava laufen lassen? Das würde es natürlich sehr vereinfachen


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Mai 2012)

sasono hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt, ich kann ganz normal mit Oracle-Java programmieren und dann das Programm einfach nur unter openJava laufen lassen? Das würde es natürlich sehr vereinfachen



Ja, kannst du.


----------

